# Give Me Your Fatties!!! Please!



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never made a Fatty. I have been smoking everything that I knew could be smoked: ribs, butt, brisket, chicken, sausages, and even a couple of meatloafs (yum!!!!). But I never knew that there was such a thing as a Fatty until I joined the Smoking Meat forums. 

I have seen a couple of post on different kinds of Fatties, but the threads go off and wander towards a different subject. I am hoping that anybody who has made a Fatty and would like to share what kind they made would post it here. I would love to have a large sampling of different kinds to try, cause I know I am going love these things. They sound like such a great thing to throw on the smoker when you are doing a pork shoulder so that you have something to eat before the extremely long 12 hours go by.

I am not really looking for a recipe but would like to know if you use all sausage or some kind of a mix of meats and also what things you stuff it with. I have seen postings on how to roll a Fatty and I can tell that it will just take some practice. So I guess I will just have to make the sacrifice and start making some the Fatties that get posted here.

Looking forward to your Fatty advice.


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

Most use a commercial breakfast sausage, some buy ground meats and make their own mix.. I have a grinder and grind my own mixes. Mainly pork, with added beef, lamb, venison, moose...whatever.

Just DO IT!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 24, 2008)

Practice makes perfect.  Try different mixes of meat until you find the Norrel Special.  That seems to be the beauty of it all.  Good luck.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

I use Jimmy Dean sausage but some use beef and I've even seen turkey used. As far as stuffing theres just to much to list heck if it sounds good throw it in there and try it. The thing I think I see most listed is cheese of some sort along with whatever else goes in.


----------



## alamar (Jun 24, 2008)

I like using the Bob Evans Itialian Sausage for a Pizza Fattie


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite a few of the fatties I do are Farmland breakfast sausage, just unwrapped and thrown in next to whatever else is in the smoker. I do a couple of them almost every smoke and about half of them end up being used later for sausage gravy to ladle over some biscuits.


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

1 or 2 pounds of meat for the fatty? What kind of rubs do use or have you heard of people using? I need all the knowledge possible before I attempt my first Fatty.


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Still waiting to hear from some of the Fatty Stars like, CinnamonKC, BBQGODDESS, Buck, and Erain. Let me know some of your favorite kinds of Fatties that are propably simple so that this newbie can accomplish them.

Thanks


----------



## ronp (Jun 24, 2008)

I did one with a whole bratwurst and mexican cheese blend with green chili's that was great.

Head over to the FATTY forum and read some ideas there.


----------



## erain (Jun 24, 2008)

hello norrell6, u can use any meat you want, the more fat in it the easier to seal up the seams, that said i have also used pure elk which is leaner than beef and it still worked out but was definatly harder to work with. i would start out with a pork sausage to start with, perhaps you have a meat market where you can buy fresh bulk sausage. as far as ingreds the sky the limit. the pizza fatty is one of my favs with can bacon and pineapple, or another good one is take some leftover boiled spuds and top with saurkraut and a little swiss. ck fatty thread just to see what been done so far, if you see one you like go for it. i like making mini's like another member (thks dl) made a while back. for these mini's i use 1/2lb of sausage ea. so instead of a 1 lb fatty i can make 2 mini's, a favorite and try something new out. join the phaty phenomenum!!!


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 24, 2008)

norrell I used some smoked bolonia 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 in ther last one I done. I had bolonia, onions mushrooms and cheese. It didnt last long... Like everyone says the sky is limited. I saw someone use bisquets in one not tooo long ago and it looked great.. oops mine was JD sausage too, I like walley brand too..


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 24, 2008)

Start with just a roll of 1lb regular ground sausage (hot or mild), and just throw it on there.  Personally, I'm pretty lazy, so I almost never stuff mine at all, just throw em on there as they come out of the package.  The stuffed are better, but I'm just lazy, and they taste great plain.


----------



## krusher (Jun 24, 2008)

I made these the other day and they were good, used fresh ground italian sausage, pizza sauce, pepperonni, mozzerella and asagio cheese, smoked till internal was 165, let rest and enjoy


----------



## rwc565 (Jun 24, 2008)

I mix regular sausage with spicy sausage, stuff it with cheese onions and peppers. I then wrap it in bacon and throw it on the smoker. You simply cannot go wrong in what ever you use to make your fatty. The possibilities are infinite    
                                  .


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 24, 2008)

Cruise the fatty forum, you'll be amazed at what you will find. My 2 favorites are 1. Breakfast fatty with Jimmy Dean hot sausage, 2 scrambled eggs, 3-4 pieces cooked/cut up bacon, fried potatoes and onion and shredded cheddar cheese; 2. Pizza fatty with regular Jimmy dean (not an italian sausage fan), mozzarella cheese, small amount of pizza sauce and some pepperoni. Seriously, there are no hard and fast rules. Do whatever you want. There are some incredible ideas and some people with great imaginations here. Take the time to cruise the fatty section and see what appeals to you. Good luck and post pics!!!

I don't use rub on my fatties or wrap them in bacon.  but, that's just a personal preference.  Any way you make them they're a thing of beauty!


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to all that have replied. I really appreciate all the advice. I do not have time to smoke other than the weekends. So....... guess what I am making this weekend for sure. I am still not sure what kind it will be, but it will be a Fatty. I will most definitely post pics.

Again, thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Norrell,
Once you have made one, you will be scouting for any kind of ground anything that is on sale! I have been looking for some veal to try however finding veal around here is kind of like finding mango wood...
I have to say of the fatties that I have made, my favorite ones have been the "pastrami" fattie, "roasted corn fattie" and the "Chili cheese" fattie!
I look forward to your q-vue full of Fat Fatties!
BBQD


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

saw your posting about the roasted corn Fatty. Looked very good. I am thinking of maybe like an Italian Sub kind of fatty with Ham, Pepperoni, Salami, Pastrami, Onions, Cheese, Sauce. Think I will make a couple "Mini Fatties" that I saw posted elsewhere. That way I can make a couple of different kinds at once. If I remember, you wrapped your Fatties with bacon. Do you think this is crucial or more just for flavor?

Thanks for your advice. I cannot wait to put it to good use.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

I think if you are using only pork sausage, it probably is not needed for the fat content. However I usually will mix up the gound meat, this past w/e I used 1 lb ground chuck and 1 lb pork I think the bacon helped keep it moist and juicey. IMHO, but then bacon makes anything taste better...one of those sinful things you should not eat to much of....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I can't wait to whip up some mini's myself! Much luck on your first go around! I will be on vacation for a week so I will check out your q-vue when I get back!!


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Goddess,

I agree that bacon makes everything taste better. I guess what you say makes sense about an all sausage Fatty not needing it the fat like a ground beef mix would. I guess if I want bacon flavor, I might put some on the inside of an all sausage Fatty.

Hope you have a good vacation! 

BTW, I gave you and Erain reputation points even though I am not totally sure how the system works. Does anyone know what "Rep Power" means or how you improve it? I am always looking to improve!


----------



## teeotee (Jun 24, 2008)

If you want a real quick snack here is a really mini fatty idea. I just took a stick of string cheese (cheddar and mozzarella mix) and wrapped that in some italian sausage. Served it up in a hoagie bun. Only took about 90 minutes to get to 165.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 24, 2008)

Just smoke a plain jane chub of breakfast sausage and your tastebuds will take over and lead the way to fattie nirvana


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

Just take the plunge norrell!  Let your imagination guide you.  Pretty much anything you think will taste good in there will!  Lots of cheese!!!!


----------



## fishawn (Jun 24, 2008)

Scrambled eggs, cheese, mushrooms & olives. First time doing scrambled eggs for me, it was really good. I have used Jalepenos, pepperoni, lots of different cheeses, olives, mushrooms, onions, scrambled eggs, ham, etc. I do use a rub on mine before smoking & personally prefer Jimmy Dean regular. It is a blank canvas!


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 24, 2008)

AND, we WILL expect q-view along the way.  Don't let us down, hehehe.  Let your imagination run wild and see what you can come up with.  (or, be like me and stick with the oldies but goodies)


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 24, 2008)

Norell6,

All I can offer is from my 5 test runs (really that's all I've done!). They include 2 sausage and cheese biscuit fatties, 2 pizza fatties (pepperoni, mozarella, sun-dried tomatoes), and a beef fatty with onions, peppers, bacon, and bleu cheese.

Sorry to disappoint, but I'm drafting on your thread looking for some new ideas myself. Note to self: MORE BACON!


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

I have made several and it always seems to be the same.

chiplote peppers in abode sauce pureed with 3 r 4 tablespoons  of cointreau
I normally roll out two chubs a top and bottom. I paint the top and bottom leaving a 1" border for the seal on what will be the inside.
then a bed of fresh thin asparagus, porobelo mushrooms, yellow bell peppers, onions, cilantro. thin sliced ham, motzarella cheese the kind that comes in like a ball that you can roll out with pancetta ham between it.
then I put the top on seal,latice bacon over it then sprinkle with black pepper, and ground chile.
smoke till the internal hits 160..


----------



## nick (Jun 25, 2008)

*I like using ground chuck. I make a meatloaf type mix... light on the bread crumbs. Then flatten it out and put any kind of cheese, onions, chives, green peppers, mushrooms, other meats. etc. They normally take me about 2 hrs. 20 minutes to smoke on my smoker. Oh, one other thing... I sprinkle some rub on the outside of it too before it hits the smoker.*
*Enjoy!*


----------



## fishawn (Jun 25, 2008)

Does someone have a picture to show the "Bacon Basket Weave" on a Fatty?....... I have done it, but I was not the first to do it, but I can't find the picture. It turned out really cool & got some OOOOOOHS & AAAAHS from the neighborhood smoker bums.......


----------



## bassman (Jun 25, 2008)

You don't really need a lot of practice to make a good fatty.  I use at least 2# of sausage (my homemade venison hot Italian).  Just layer on whatever filling you want, roll it up and wrap in bacon.  If it's all good ingredients, it has to be good


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the way you think Bassman.


----------

